# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Femibion Natal 2 - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Femibion Natal 2,
polecam, jest to zestaw witamin uzupełniający dietę kobiety w okresie od 13 tygodnia ciąży do końca karmienia piersią, który jest całkowicie bezpieczny, sama stosowałam je jestem z niego naprawde zadowolona...

----------

